# Gen2 Sedan Exhausts?



## 333WRAITH (Mar 12, 2020)

It's a 1.4T of course, just in case anyone wanted to know, if you need anymore information just ask! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

333WRAITH said:


> Hello, so I have a 2018 RS Red-line sedan and I've been looking for exhausts and I'm having so much trouble finding exhausts that fit the RS sedan. I can find a ton for first gen Cruze's, a handful for 2nd gen Cruze's that aren't the RS package, and a few for the hatchback but I cant seem to find any exhausts that fit a 2nd gen RS sedan... Does anyone know of any good sounding exhausts / can link me to some? I've been looking every where on the internet and figured you guys would be the most knowledgeable and able to help me the best, just let me know what you find, thanks guys!


Welcome Aboard!

Somewhere in the last few months someone posted a thread that they were able to install an exhaust for a standard trim Cruze on his RS. Not sure what Gen it was though.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Flowmaster makes one that's RS-specific, axle-back: 16-18 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T RS Flowmaster Force II Axle-Back Exhaust

Seems to be the only sedan RS-specific one I can find though


----------



## Gerst (Mar 9, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Flowmaster makes one that's RS-specific, axle-back: 16-18 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T RS Flowmaster Force II Axle-Back Exhaust
> 
> Seems to be the only sedan RS-specific one I can find though


I have that exact exhaust, and I have an RS hatchback. I don't believe it will fit the RS sedan. Flowmaster's own website specifically calls out that it's for the hatchback.






Flowmaster 817762 Flowmaster Force II Axle-back Exhaust System


The Force II® Axle-back exhaust system for the 2017-2019 Chevrolet Cruze with the 1.4L engine is perfect for the person looking for a mild to moderate exterior and interior sound level with all of the performance benefits that you would expect from Flowmaster®. This bolt-on Single Rear Exit...




www.holley.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm expecting the front of the exhaust _mostly_ fits, but I expect the major differences are all at the back, since the outlet on the hatch is very much different from the sedan, as is the overhang length/vehicle length.


----------



## 333WRAITH (Mar 12, 2020)

WillL84 said:


> Flowmaster makes one that's RS-specific, axle-back: 16-18 Chevrolet Cruze 1.4T RS Flowmaster Force II Axle-Back Exhaust
> 
> Seems to be the only sedan RS-specific one I can find though


Ahh so I've been looking at this one for a few weeks and I just saw on BNR's website yesterday that they have it, and they say it only fits the hatchback


----------



## 333WRAITH (Mar 12, 2020)

MP81 said:


> I'm expecting the front of the exhaust _mostly_ fits, but I expect the major differences are all at the back, since the outlet on the hatch is very much different from the sedan, as is the overhang length/vehicle length.


Yeah this is my worry. The hatchback has a nice cutout in the rear bumper for an exhaust pipe to just mount out of, but my sedan has no such thing, just a plain bumper. I'm honestly thinking about going to an exhaust shop and getting a custom.one made because there seems to be literally none online that fit for my model.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yup - and the muffler mounts in an entirely different way.


----------

